# 1968 GeeTo Tiger



## jordangto (Nov 2, 2004)

Which year GTO is the best of them all? :confused


----------



## RED68GTO (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree


----------



## jordangto (Nov 2, 2004)

What's your fav GTO?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would say the 67, it was my first car in High School in the early 70's. I would prouldy own any of them.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Motor Trend Car of the Year. Nuf said.


----------



## jordangto (Nov 2, 2004)

GasTiresandOil said:


> Motor Trend Car of the Year. Nuf said.


 Got that right. What was the pickup winner?


----------



## hotwheels (Nov 12, 2004)

The 68 is the best, but the 70 Ram Airs are hot too.


----------



## 1970 Goat (Nov 17, 2004)

i'd own any gto between the years of 64-72. not sure of the new ones. i think i'd be more avid about the new gto's if they were built in America, not to put down foreign cars. i think that GM should have put some vintage into the goat (are you guys calling the new GTO's Goats becuase some argue they are not), but not so much vintage like the new mustang. i think if GM put a 4spd manual as an option, then i'd buy one (if college wasnt so expensive). so if any of you have a new goat, tell me about it. do you think that the new goats live up to the name? i have yet to drive a new GTO- college again takes $ and time away from your hobbies.

Thanx!


----------



## jordangto (Nov 2, 2004)

I haven't driven any new ones, but they say they can outdrag a Mustang at the stoplight.


----------



## freeyayo (Jan 10, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> The 68 is the best, but the 70 Ram Airs are hot too.


i would have to agree, the other ones that i really like are '66 to '69.. but i would drive any '64 to '72 GTO... the '73 and '74 aren't that nice, especially the '73 model


----------

